# So I took the plunge and bought a 150 gallon tank - this noob needs your advice! :)



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hello folks,

My last saltwater tank was done in haste and I didn't educate myself as much as I should have, and thus, did not do so well.

That was many years ago and now I'm returning to the hobby, but this time I want to do things right.

So, as of today, I have:


150 gallon tank, stand, lids (48x24x30)
Protein skimmer (without pump)
Hanging overflow, plumbing, and return pump
100 lbs dead rock
50 lbs sand
50 lbs live sand
salt

I just finished bleaching and cleaning my dead rock, and want to start seeding them soon. In order to do so, I guess I have to finish off the tank. I haven't decided if I'm going reef yet, but will keep that option open.

I'd really appreciate advice on what I should do next and what I should buy next. I'm running on a student budget (and I realize this isn't a cheap hobby), but please keep that in mind 

I figure I need to get:

sump
UV sterilizer
phosphate remover?
pump (for the skimmer)
powerheads / wavemakers
light (when I decide if I'm going reef)

and from what I can tell, the sump and pump I need immediately so that I can get the tank going, right?

My questions:


I don't want to buy a $300 sump - what's the most economical way of doing so without building my own? (where can I get a decent cheap sump?)
what sort of pump should I be getting my protein skimmer?
what sort of filter should I be getting? any recommendation on a phosphate remover? (anything else?)
with regards to powerheads, I have a couple of powerheads from my 75gallon still - do I need another 2 more powerful ones?

Thanks for your help - I truly appreciate it. Over the next while, I'll be slowly adding to the tank and will be posting lots on here. Will appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

VisualPoetry said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My last saltwater tank was done in haste and I didn't educate myself as much as I should have, and thus, did not do so well.
> 
> ...


Won't say I am cheap, but I am reasonable 

I could build you a custom sump. Thing is, cheap plus cheap, plus doing it right, equals expensive.

You say right off the start, that this is your second go at this. Think of the money you spent last time. Think of how to better spend it this time.

You can cure, and seed the rock in a bucket. Just need a fresh piece of live rock. And room to hold all the rock. Drop some power heads, a heater, and a small lamp on a timer (just a couple hours) and your set.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for that! Out of curiosity, how much would a sump typically cost to build? something in the 40-50 gallon range.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

What fish are you planning to get? Depending on what fish maybe you don't need UV. I use it myself but a lot of people I know don't use it.

Maybe you can fill the tank part way and keep the salt water moving with powerheads and cycle the rocks?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

VisualPoetry said:


> Thanks for that! Out of curiosity, how much would a sump typically cost to build? something in the 40-50 gallon range.


Shoot me a pm. I build each tank/sump to suit the users needs. I dont stock anything but plexi sheets 

Need to know overall size, how many sections, and their sizes. Each set of three baffles takes up 3" + thickness of plexi (most sumps can be 1/4")

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow nice. Your going to have a fun time with that tank.

Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Take J_T's advice and get a custom overflow built by him and get yourself a sump also. This will save you a huge amount of headache and stress in the long run and it will also bump up the value of your tank if you ever wish to sell it. For a 150 gallon tank undrilled you'll be able to get 150-200 bucks for it but if it's drilled and looks amazing you could double that. 

You seem to have most of the equipment already needed for a good system except for a proper light. You could always just do a FOWLR system to start and then add coral later once you get some good lighting.

Good luck with the new tank, and show us some pictures!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

J_T said:


> Shoot me a pm. I build each tank/sump to suit the users needs. I dont stock anything but plexi sheets
> 
> Need to know overall size, how many sections, and their sizes. Each set of three baffles takes up 3" + thickness of plexi (most sumps can be 1/4")


+1. J_T will build you a custom one at reasonable price vs. what you'll get commercially in terms of value. He'll build it based on your specifications which what makes custom builds more attractive and the quality of his build is awesome.

good luck with you new tank!


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks so much guys. My neighbour ended up giving me his sump - great guy!

I really appreciate the offer J_T!

I've made a list of potential fish I may get, including:


Blue Hippo Tang
Pinktail Trigger
Sailfin Tang
Achilles Tang
Purple Tang
Blonde Naso Tang
Bellus angelfish
flame angelfish
Coral beauty
Marine beta
Mandarinfish
Purple fire fish
Bicolor parrotfish
Foxface
lawnmower blenny
Blue jaw trigger / blue throat trigger

Of course, I won't get all of it... but these seem to be fish I like that are reef safe (for the most part).

I really love triggers, but unfortunately, different sources say different things about compabitility. I will definitely have lots of crustaceans, and so will proceed with caution.

But you're right, I'll likely start with FOWLR and go from there.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

On another note, any recommendations for tank setup help?

I want to setup my tank this week, but also want to make sure I do it right. Do any of you have a recommendation for someone who could help me get my tank started in Richmond Hill?

Just want to make sure I do the plumbing right and setup the sump correctly.

Any suggestions that don't charge an arm and a leg would be much appreciated!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I could always come up with Jeff and check out your setup and give you some tips. Although I guess I have to ask Jeff if he wanted to come...but you don't live to far from SUM so I'll assume he'll come


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

That would be awesome!

I used to be a SUM customer until I got out of the hobby. Glad to hear I can still go back there.

My tanks and stand are in the garage. I'm hoping to move it in tomorrow.

Would love to have some pros over to tell me what to do


----------

